# Jan-Feb 2015:  Three Charged w/Terrorism Offences



## McG (8 Dec 2014)

It seems there is now a Canadian, fighting with insurgents in Iraq and/or Syria, who is calling for more domestic attacks back here.  It would be nice justice if a CF-188 gets to drop the bomb that gets this guy.


> *Ottawa man urges attacks on Canadians in purported ISIS video*
> CTV News
> 07 Dec 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/ottawa-man-urges-attacks-on-canadians-in-purported-isis-video-1.2136780


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> It seems there is now a Canadian, fighting with insurgents in Iraq and/or Syria, who is calling for more domestic attacks back here.  It would be nice justice if a CF-188 gets to drop the bomb that gets this guy.
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/ottawa-man-urges-attacks-on-canadians-in-purported-isis-video-1.2136780


The 6:14 video, should you choose to have a look, is viewable here (via archive.org - a non-terrorist archive site).


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The 6:14 video, should you choose to have a look, is viewable here (via archive.org - a non-terrorist archive site).


And if you don't want to watch the video, you can read a transcript here.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Dec 2014)

Wouldn't it be nice if he could meet up with Dillon Hillier while they're both in the area.   >


----------



## cryco (9 Dec 2014)

Even nicer would be if he met up with a hand grenade missing its pin and shut him up. Feeble minded fool.


----------



## Marauder (9 Dec 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> It seems there is now a Canadian, fighting with insurgents in Iraq and/or Syria, who is calling for more domestic attacks back here.  It would be nice justice if a CF-188 gets to drop the bomb that gets this guy.http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/ottawa-man-urges-attacks-on-canadians-in-purported-isis-video-1.2136780



I would actually prefer that someone figure out where he recorded his little video, and have Task Force Black bundle him off on a gov funded trip to some third party contractor country who will have a little chat with him. They could inquire about who his current friends and Quran study buddies are, where they are dug in, and what plans they have. Then TFB can stop in to see all his buds and say "hey" too.

Alternatively, it would be funny as hell (to me, anyway) if CSIS had "loose lips" about the Canadian operative who has managed to infiltrate the caliphate, and Johhny J ended up in another video...


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Dec 2014)

I'd like to see him captured and sent back to us to be tried for treason, then sentenced to life....and placed in general population. Some of the "bros" don't appreciate middle class white kids turning on their country.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Dec 2014)

That's assuming he was convicted.


----------



## MilEME09 (10 Dec 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I'd like to see him captured and sent back to us to be tried for treason, then sentenced to life....and placed in general population. Some of the "bros" don't appreciate middle class white kids turning on their country.



How about we bring back death by firing squad for treason, cheaper then housing him for 20 years before parole


----------



## Ostrozac (10 Dec 2014)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> How about we bring back death by firing squad for treason, cheaper then housing him for 20 years before parole



It's almost certainly not cheaper. The evidence from the US is that the death penalty is actuallly significantly more expensive than a life sentence. The average American capital punishment prisoner spends approx 13 years on Death Row prior to execution, almost all of it is in expensive special isolation wards, and he goes through multiple appeals, psych examinations and reviews at public expense.

There are many arguments for reintroducing capital punishment, but cost isn't one of them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jan 2015)

Article Link

OTTAWA, Jan. 9, 2015 /CNW/ - Today, following a national security criminal investigation, the RCMP Ottawa Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) arrested and charged two individuals from Ottawa with a number of terrorism offences under the Criminal Code of Canada. 

Ashton Carleton Larmond (D.O.B. 1990-11-21) has been charged with Facilitating terrorist activity (Sec. 83.19), Participation in the activity of a terrorist group (Sec. 83.18), and for Instructing to carry out activity for a terrorist group (Sec. 83.21 (1)). 

Carlos Larmond (D.O.B. 1990-11-21) has been charged with Participation in the activity of a terrorist group (Sec. 83.18) and for Attempting to leave Canada to participate in terrorist activity abroad (Sec. 83.181).    

Carlos Larmond was arrested at the Montreal Pierre-Elliott Trudeau International Airport as he was intending to travel overseas for terrorist purposes. Ashton Carleton Larmond was arrested in Ottawa. 

As Canada's national police force, the RCMP leads the Canadian response to terrorist criminal activity through national security criminal investigations both at home and abroad. The RCMP wants to acknowledge the valuable contribution of its INSET partners, including the Ottawa Police Service, and the Ontario Provincial Police, who played a significant role in this case to keep the Canadian public and Canada's allies safe from terrorism. 

Assistant Commissioner James Malizia, Officer in charge of the RCMP's Federal Policing Operations stated: "Today's arrests speak to our ability to tackle a threat that is multifaceted and constantly evolving. Through collaborative efforts with our partners, we were able to prevent these individuals from leaving Canada to engage in terrorist activity overseas." 

We encourage citizens to remain vigilant and to report any information on terrorism or related suspicious activities to the National Security Information Network at 1-800-420-5805 or by contacting the police in their community. 

As this matter is now before the courts, we will not be providing more details at this time. 


SOURCE Royal Canadian Mounted Police 
 For further information: Media enquiries: Sgt. Richard Rollings, RCMP 'O' Division Media Relations, 416-992-4409


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jan 2015)

Link to RCMP Newsroom Article


----------



## Robert0288 (10 Jan 2015)

Well done.

Also, I think this is one of the first times 83.181 has been used.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Feb 2015)

Breaking now:

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/02/03/men-related-to-isis-terror-cell-arrested-in-canada/

*Men related to ISIS terror cell arrested in Canada*

February 03, 2015 - Associated Press



TORONTO –  A senior police official says Canadian police have made another arrest and are announcing charges against three men related to an Islamic State recruiting terror cell in Ottawa.

The official said Tuesday the case is linked to the arrest of three men in in Ottawa last month. It involves alleged recruiting for the Islamic State group and Canadian John Maguire, a fighter who appeared in an IS video overseas and who reportedly might have been killed recently.

The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity ahead of the announcement Tuesday, says charges will be brought against Maguire, who police can't confirm is dead. The official says they will also announce charges against a third man.

Suliman Mohamed, 21, was charged last month with participating in a terrorist group.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/3-ottawa-men-with-alleged-isis-ties-face-terrorism-related-charges-1.2943313

*3 Ottawa men with alleged ISIS ties face terrorism-related charges *



Three Ottawa men were charged Tuesday by the RCMP Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) with taking part in activities related to financial and ideological support of ISIS, the jihadist group that controls large regions in Iraq and Syria.

The charges against Awso Peshdary, John (Yahya) Maguire and Khadar Khalib include conspiracy to facilitate a terrorist act, knowingly participating in the activities of a terror group and counselling a person to knowingly participate in a terrorist activity.

Peshdary, 25, was taken into custody earlier today in Ottawa. Maguire and Khalib, both 24, are being charged in absentia.

    Profile: John Maguire
    Profile: Awso Peshdary

The RCMP believe Maguire and Khalib are fighting with ISIS in Syria or Iraq.

A number of Twitter accounts associated with foreign fighters in the region reported that Maguire was killed in combat in Syria last month, but the RCMP say they have no independent confirmation of his death.
Khadar Khalib

The RCMP believes Khadar Khalib is fighting with ISIS in Syria or Iraq. (CBC)

RCMP say arrest warrants have been obtained and an Interpol Red Notice has been issued, alerting international authorities to watch for the men.

"The RCMP continues to work actively with its domestic and international partners to bring them back to Canada so they can be prosecuted to the full extent of the law," the RCMP said in a press release issued Tuesday.

The police investigation is dubbed "Project Servant." It began in December 2012, the month Maguire left Canada to participate in the civil war in Syria, and culminated on Jan. 21, 2015.

The CBC has learned that police believe Peshdary radicalized Maguire, who publicly threatened Canada in an ISIS video released late last year.

Police maintain that Peshdary led Maguire — a relatively new convert to Islam — to extremist materials, groomed him, and paid for his flight overseas.
John Maguire ISIS video

A number of Twitter accounts associated with foreign fighters reported that John Maguire was killed in combat in Syria recently, but the RCMP says it has no independent confirmation of his death. (ISIS video still/CBC)

​Intending to join Maguire in Syria, Peshdary bought a ticket for himself, police say. However, he never properly applied for his passport and was forced to stay in Ottawa, where police maintain he went to work radicalizing others.

Police believe he persuaded Khalib, a student at Algonquin College and a friend of Maguire, to join ISIS. Khalib left Canada via Toronto’s Pearson International Airport on March 29, 2014. His Facebook account has been a source of ISIS propaganda since his departure.  

Police say that since becoming ensconced with ISIS, Maguire and Khalib, with the aid of Peshdary, have been actively reaching back into their tightly knit Ottawa circle of friends, trying to recruit others to join them.
Ashton Larmond and Carlos Larmond

Ashton Larmond, pictured in this court sketch at left, and his twin brother Carlos appeared in court on Jan. 10, 2015, on several terrorism-related charges. (Sketches by Laurie Foster-MacLeod)

Peshdary’s arrest deals a blow to ISIS’ recruitment infrastructure in Canada, police maintain, adding that the charges against Peshdary represent the first time a major radicalizer has been arrested in Canada.

Peshdary is a familiar name in security circles. Five years ago he was arrested as part of an RCMP terror investigation dubbed "Project Samosa," said at the time to be the largest terrorism investigation in Canada since 9/11.

However, he was not charged with terror offences and was released.

The charges he now faces link him not only to Maguire and his network of radicalized individuals, and to Khalib, but also to Suliman Mohamed and twins Ashton and Carlos Larmond. Mohamed and the Larmond twins were charged with similar terror offences in early January.

This brings the total number of Ottawa men charged with terror offences to six, the largest cluster of accused extremist jihadis in Canada.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2015)

From the RCMP:


> Today, as part of an extensive national security criminal investigation named Project SERVANT, the RCMP Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) in Ottawa arrested one individual and charged two others with terrorism offences under the Criminal Code of Canada.
> 
> Awso PESHDARY, 25 years old from Ottawa, was arrested and charged with participation in the activity of a terrorist group (Sec. 83.18); and with facilitating an activity for a terrorist group (Sec. 83.19). He is currently in custody.
> 
> ...








Awso PESHDARY 




Khadar KHALIB




John MAGUIRE 

Also, pulling this into a separate thread so the news can be tracked separately for now, and adding some of Maguire's earlier work.


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Feb 2015)

I think that "OP Serpent" would be a more fitting name as they're nothing but snakes in our midst.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2016)

Bumped with the latest:


> Three Ottawa men have pleaded guilty to terrorism-related offences, including a pair of twins who plotted to leave the country to fight with ISIL.
> 
> Twins Ashton and Carlos Larmond and Suliman Mohamed entered the guilty pleas in an Ottawa courtroom Friday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Aug 2016)

Should be life sentences, these are too short.  And actual life sentences at that.


----------

